# For a casserole pot, whats the difference between a French oven and a Dutch oven ?



## philip007 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi folks what the difference between a French oven and a Dutch oven when considering the purchase of a casserole dish.

For a casserole dish what would be a good one (ie make) to buy ?

Many thanks for any help and info.

Philip


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Same thing only Dutch ovens in many cases made from cast iron no enamel  coating. French ovens usually cost more. Why??? maybe cause there French


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

They are easy to tell te difference. The dirty ones are the French?

Sorry

Pan


----------



## maggiefsw (Aug 9, 2011)

What a fun question! I've been wondering the same thing myself...so I Googled and found this:

http://www.ochef.com/1324.htm


----------

